
The US consumes 3.3M trees, 9B gallons of water per year to make paper receipts - dianaelbasha
https://elemental.medium.com/paper-receipts-are-bad-for-your-health-and-the-environment-ecf768dccd81
======
rogerkirkness
It is interesting how no one has made a (successful) startup that combines the
retailer's version of the receipt with their accounting software
automatically. Instead of printing it, it just makes a GL entry for that sale.
I feel like most people pass on taking the receipt, and most retailers aren't
printing a second copy, it's all the internal stuff. Some combination of
automated GL entries combined with AI cameras for internal controls should do
it, right? It's just so you can make sure the cash is controlled. There's no
legal requirement for your own sake.

------
netman21
Met someone who used to be in the printing business. Cars and stationary back
when that was a thing. Now he just sells thermal paper for Point of Sale
terminals. He says he is doing better than he ever has.

------
hourislate
It would be cool to just scan a QR-Code at the register after paying with your
mobile device and have it save/txt/email the receipt to you.

